# Game #54: Lakers @ Raptors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (28-25, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Toronto Raptors (23-32, 4th Atlantic) 

Sunday, Feb. 27, 10:00am
at Raptors
TV: KCAL, Telemundo
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and the Lakers travel to Toronto on Sunday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Toronto Raptors

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Rafer Alston
SG: Jalen Rose
SF: Morris Peterson
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Rafael Araujo

*Key Reserves:*






















Donyell Marshall
Milt Palacio
Matt Bonner

Last Meeting
Score: LA Lakers 117, Toronto 99
Summary: 
LOS ANGELES (AP) -- For a while, it appeared as though Kobe Bryant wouldn't make it out of the first quarter -- let alone come up with his most productive game of the season.

Bryant scored 48 points in 46 minutes after spraining his left shoulder, and the Los Angeles Lakers recorded a season high in points Tuesday night with a 117-99 victory over the Toronto Raptors.

``It couldn't have been that bad, because he scored 48,'' teammate Lamar Odom said. ``Kobe doesn't show signs of hurt. He won't let you know. And that's probably a weakness.'' 

*Injury Report:*
Toronto Raptors - 
Player Date Injury
· Alvin Williams G Knee Surgery I-L. Out remainder of the season. 11/23
· Pape Sow PF Knee I-L. 12/17

Lakers - 
Player Date Injury
· Devean George SF Ankle I-L. 11/1
· Tony Bobbitt G Ankle I-L. 2/14
· Vlade Divac C Back I-L. 1/7
</center>


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

We REALLY need to win this game!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers by 8...this is a similar ball club like the blazers...we should win this one


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

We should and will easily win.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

we should definately win by at least 10 or 15. kobe has 40


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It must suck having to watch a game at 10:00 AM.
The Raptors are a pretty good home team(17-11) so this should be closer than what most people expect.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

this should be a good close game if the Raps play the same type of zone they had on the mini road trip.

Game outcome will come down to final 4 minutes with no one securing a lead till around this much time left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe: 33 pts, 6 boards, 9 dimes
Lamar: 21 pts, 12 boards, 4 dimes
Caron: 14 pts, 5 boards, 3 dimes
Mihm: 10 pts, 8 boards
Atkins: 13 pts, 3 boards, 5 dimes

Lakers win 111-102


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry B34, it's a road game so you've got Mihm's stats all wrong, I'll fix em. 

Mihm: 2 pts, 1 reb, 6 fouls, 5 minutes.

The Lakers should win this one though....... :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My bad :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I got up before 11am on a weekend to watch this game...so we had better win! :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I got up before 11am on a weekend to watch this game...so we had better win! :yes:



ah poor baby


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

kobes got 13 after 1


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Raptors with back2back 3s. Up by seven.

This isn't exactly going well...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brown is so bad


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Cris said:


> Brown is so bad



You can say that again, and again, and again.


WTF we're gonna give up 60 points to these guys?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

:upset: Just following the play-by-play, but something must be very wrong for the Lakers letting someone like Bonner get 10 pts in 9 minutes shooting 100% from anywhere!!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> :upset: Just following the play-by-play, but something must be very wrong for the Lakers letting someone like Bonner get 10 pts in 9 minutes shooting 100% from anywhere!!!



Yeah well, it ain't looking good.


Down 13.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

raptors are hittin everything. 69% from 3pt


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, Donyell Marshall sucks, does he?  

This is pathetic.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate our PGs so much.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If before this game someone told me we'd have 55 points by halftime and shooting 57.5%FG, Kobe would have 21 and our bench would have 17 points, but we'd be losing by double digits...I would have kicked them in the face and laughed at them.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> :upset: Just following the play-by-play, but something must be very wrong for the Lakers letting someone like Bonner get 10 pts in 9 minutes shooting 100% from anywhere!!!


Matt Bonner is 4th in the league in FG% at 54%.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Matt Bonner is 4th in the league in FG% at 54%.


Let's not forget that Matt Bonner is also....*MATT FREAKING BONNER!!!*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Matt Bonner is 4th in the league in FG% at 54%.


Sure, but till half time he just got +5pts than his year average, and 2-2 in 3s...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With Odom coming back into the game, the Lakers are surely going to make a run in the 2nd half.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Im watching the game right now, 1st quater everybody was scoring we were up by 1 but the raptors are hittin everything. We need to make a push into the 4th for us to win


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can someone who watched Odom last year tell me if he was this foul prone last year?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dowm by 6, then Marshall hitsa another 3. He's 5-7!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Chucky to the rescue and it's 6 again...

EDIT. Chucky again! 2 point game and possetion.


GO LAKERS!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This sickens me. We now have no hope of making the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How the **** do you piss away a 4 pt lead in 20 seconds to the RAPTORS?!

I just cannot believe it. Every time this team looks good, they throw everything away in the next 3 days. Terrible. Kobe killed us tonight and that rebound by Marshall was insulting horrible. Whoever was guarding him doesn't deserve to play in the next game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:upset:

F this!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

No defense. This sucks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Overall, that was one of the stupidest games I've ever seen a Lakers team play.

How the hell do you let Jalen Rose beat you with 26 points? I've been watching Jalen Rose a long time, and he is no winner. All the guy does is chuck up jumper after jumper.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with stupid plays down the stretch.. Not surprised!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe with stupid plays down the stretch.. Not surprised!


What? Not surprised?

If we lose to Toronto on the road and get blown out by 20+ at home against Detroit, we're going to go 1-9 or 0-10 in the final 10 game stretch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What? Not surprised?


No I'm not.. He forces too much crap all the time. For every smart play he makes he makes a stupid play! 

Just the way I see it.

I'm not gonna ride Kobe's jock just because he's great at times.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the most frustrated I've ever been watching the Lakers play in my 29 years of watching them play. 

They are a case of the invisible men. Instead of jumping Rose and leaving Alston with some room, we jump Alston and leave Rose for a jumper thenon the next trip Rose comes to the middle and he gets deep in the lane. 

Jones's defense on Rose late was terrible. 

Odom disappeared with his usual foul trouble, Mihm disappeared, and we have to rely on Atkins and Kobe basically the whole 2nd half. Kobe seemed tired in the 2nd half. Just didn't seem as energized down the stretch. 

He's learning how to play when getting swarmed on in the 4th , the defense doesn't seem to respect anyone else we have on the floor late in games. 

And we still don't make a trade at the deadline are you kidding I guess I didn't drink enough of the title champagne of a couple years ago because the sobering fact is we just aren't any damn good. 

*And would someone put a damn Amber alert out for Caron Butler*


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Im very angry right now thats all i have to say about this game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our hold on the 8th seed is about to go down to 1.5 games on the T-Wolves and 2 games on the Nuggets.

We are screwed. I don't think we'd even have a lotto pick this year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> No I'm not.. He forces too much crap all the time. For every smart play he makes he makes a stupid play!
> 
> Just the way I see it.
> 
> I'm not gonna ride Kobe's jock just because he's great at times.


I have to admit he has been making some bad plays down the stretch basically because the defense doesn't think we have anyone else who can make a play. But please name the dumb plays this game. 

When he got his shot blocked he retrieved the ball kicked it out to Atkins wide open he throws up garbage.

He was given the ball against Bosh on the wing with the clock coming down and he forces the 3 but did he have any choice.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Our hold on the 8th seed is about to go down to 1.5 games on the T-Wolves and 2 games on the Nuggets.
> 
> We are screwed. I don't think we'd even have a lotto pick this year.


We're gonna make the playoffs Damian. 

Be easy. Not looking good right now but I think we can hold on.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe forced some shot's the end, but he kept us in the game. Where was Mihm(our starting center) and Odom throughout the game? Butler?

I'm not blaming this on one player, we gave up 65 points at halftime to the freaking Raptors. This team just cannot play defense.

I dont see how that's going to change, we're gonna knock ourselves right out of the playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> We're gonna make the playoffs Damian.
> 
> Be easy. Not looking good right now but I think we can hold on.


i like how easy ur being about this....the lakers played horrible against the pistons and they sucked against the Raps...(which was a gimme game)....now tomorrow we are going to lose to the knicks....GAME OVA


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> We're gonna make the playoffs Damian.
> 
> Be easy. Not looking good right now but I think we can hold on.


We could lose to Boston on the road and it would still be ok, but TORONTO?! 

That's just bad bad bad. We will not have any chance of beating Dallas (3 times), Washington, Miami, Philadelphia, Indiana, Denver, Sacramento (2 times), San Antonio, Phoenix (2 times), Memphis (2 times), Houston or Seattle (2 times) if we cannot beat the Raptors on the road.

I'm looking at the schedule here and there are only 7 or 8 games where we would be favored going in. Let's say we win those 8, so we've got 36 wins. We'll need at least 43 to make the playoffs IMO.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

washington, indiana and the kings are the only ones i could see us having a shot at


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I have to admit he has been making some bad plays down the stretch basically because the defense doesn't think we have anyone else who can make a play. But please name the dumb plays this game.
> 
> When he got his shot blocked he retrieved the ball kicked it out to Atkins wide open he throws up garbage.
> 
> He was given the ball against Bosh on the wing with the clock coming down and he forces the 3 but did he have any choice.


Well, I didn't like the three-pointer when it was 104-102 Raptors, but if he makes it...we're all going nuts. The only definite bad play by him down the stretch was when he threw the ball away when we were down 106-102.

Kobe just needs to get better at his entry passes. I was counting and all four of his TOs were when he threw it away trying to feed the ball into the post. Two of them were taken away by the guy that was guarding him. This also happened a few times in the Pistons game, and Kobe wasn't the only guy on our team who did it.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

This f'ing sucks. That's really all I've got to say.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> washington, indiana and the kings are the only ones i could see us having a shot at


Washington on the road? :sad:


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

well kobe got what he wanted his own team..

i wonder if his ego is large enough that his points per game being up makes the shaq trade worth it in his mind..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Washington on the road? :sad:


well they just losed to the bulls and i think the lakers could win one of those "surprise games"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> well they just losed to the bulls and i think the lakers could win one of those "surprise games"


And the Bulls are better than the Lakers..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Just looked at the schedule and we are in for some tough ****.

Here is the schedule:

@ New York 
@ Boston 
Dallas 
Indiana 
L.A. Clippers 
@ Dallas 
@ Charlotte 
@ Washington
@ Philadelphia 
@ Miami 
@ Indiana 
Seattle
@ Utah 
@ Denver 
Philadelphia 
New York 
Minnesota 
@ San Antonio 
@ Memphis 
@ Phoenix 
Houston 
@ Seattle 
@ Sacramento 
Phoenix 
Sacramento 
Dallas 
@ Golden State 
@ Portland


I have us losing these 16 games:

Dallas 
@ Dallas 
@ Washington
@ Miami 
@ Indiana 
Seattle
@ Utah 
Minnesota 
@ San Antonio 
@ Memphis 
@ Phoenix 
Houston 
@ Seattle 
@ Sacramento 
Phoenix 
Sacramento 


That gives us a record of 40-42


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We could lose to Boston on the road and it would still be ok, but TORONTO?!
> 
> That's just bad bad bad. We will not have any chance of beating Dallas (3 times), Washington, Miami, Philadelphia, Indiana, Denver, Sacramento (2 times), San Antonio, Phoenix (2 times), Memphis (2 times), Houston or Seattle (2 times) if we cannot beat the Raptors on the road.
> 
> I'm looking at the schedule here and there are only 7 or 8 games where we would be favored going in. Let's say we win those 8, so we've got 36 wins. We'll need at least 43 to make the playoffs IMO.


Not saying we will but saying there's a chance we can win some of those games. 

We can beat Philly, Indy, Denver, Sacto now especially, Memphis, and Houston. 

Those are winnable games. 

I think we're just having a bad stretch right now, we had won 3 in a row and then get punked by the Pistons has gotten us struggling but we'll pull out of it. 

Some of those teams aren't that good either and if we play well we can win games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yall are going way overboard trying to predict us losing so many games based on the stink of today's loss. 

Get a grip. 

Kobe has pride, the team isn't that bad lots of variables play into winning and losing. 

There will be a team that losses a key player for injury here, there will be a team that plays a back to back and not have their legs there. 

Its not all about oh that team is better and we're on the road so we automatically lose. 

I think the Real clear Upper Tier teams we won't beat but all the barely above .500 teams and below we'll beat. Thats our Wheel House. 

When I look at the block of the next 5 games I see us going 3-2. I think we beat the Knicks , Indy and the Clips. We could maybe even beat Boston. 

@ New York 
@ Boston 
Dallas 
Indiana 
L.A. Clippers 

I think its best to only look at 5 games blocks based on who their personnel is right now.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Yall are going way overboard trying to predict us losing so many games based on the stink of today's loss.
> 
> Get a grip.
> 
> ...


this guys exactly rite. were not THAT bad. although we may not be as good as some of the teams we play, its not like bad teams lose every time they play a better team. there are plenty of bad teams that pul off victories here and there. so CHILL OUT, it was one game where they play bad.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Piss poor defense and the turnovers at the end killed us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> And the Bulls are better than the Lakers..


 :yes: :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> Piss poor defense and the turnovers at the end killed us.


hasnt the D all year been "piss poor"


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> Just looked at the schedule and we are in for some tough ****.
> 
> Here is the schedule:
> 
> ...


40-42 will give us a 11th spot at most


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Yall are going way overboard trying to predict us losing so many games based on the stink of today's loss.
> 
> Get a grip.
> 
> Kobe has pride, the team isn't that bad lots of variables play into winning and losing.


sorry, jazzy1, but the Lakers plainly suck.

I'm not gonna throw the towel, yet, but IMHO this team is in complete shambles.

The only Laker who has been putting up a fight in has been *gasp* Chucky *gasp*. Yeah, that's right, the no-defense, no-set-up-man is the only one (besides Kobe) that has been playing at a decent level.
the other guys just make me sick. 

Butler, who SHOULD be bringing defense, hustle and be able to create his own plays has been playing like ****. Mihm is a waste in the paint.
Odom was, is and forever will be the ultimate under-achiever. and he has the heart of a cockroach.

Our bench stinks. Only Jones' ocasional 3pter attacks provide some relief. Cook is Jones. Which is bad.
The rest of them are not worthy of even being mentioned.

Losing to the Raptors is only the tip of the iceberg. the Lakers have been underachieving all year long. There. I said it.

We should be MUCH better than this.

And, IMHO, we're running out of excuses. First, the coach, then, Kobe's injury. Now what?

I can't for the life of me understand why Suckchap didn't deal. something had to be made. Heck, are you saying there is NO player who can be put on a 10-dayer?

F! Just... F!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> hasnt the D all year been "piss poor"


Yes indeed.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I think its best to only look at 5 games blocks based on who their personnel is right now.


I think that would be good thinking


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Psh. Shame on me for even thinking that we can win this game. At this point, I'm not sure if we'll even be in the playoff picture later this season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

theLegend said:


> Psh. Shame on me for even thinking that we can win this game. At this point, I'm not sure if we'll even be in the playoff picture later this season.


i dont knwo i kinda agree with you on that


----------

